# Solar Orange S3 8P2



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm from Slovenia-Europe and i want to show you my Audi S3 my pride and joy 
I'm the proud owner of S3 for two years now and i would really like to show you my
build thread step by step from standard S3 265HP 350NM of torque to currently SKN Stage 2+ 

Just want to say hello first and this forum is really great :wave:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome! Another fellow owner of a real S3. 

:wave:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:

Solar Orange = Best color EVER!! DO WANT! umpkin:


----------



## skibum525 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jealous of the s3, still wish we got those stateside


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah it's nice colour,specially for the cops lol :laugh:
Ok let's begin :thumbup:

First day of ownership! Will never forget that! :thumbup:

















































And then the first mod i did, H&R spacers 10mm front and 12mm at the back because ET on
stock rims is just funny :screwy: I also powder coated the rims in matt black and paint the calipers in solar orange :thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Black wraped roof:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the color. Wish we had more around here Solar Orange.

Black roof + Black wheels not so much. sorry. had to say it, or i wouldnt be able to respect myself.

eace:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Love the color. Wish we had more around here Solar Orange.
> 
> Black roof + Black wheels not so much. sorry. had to say it, or i wouldnt be able to respect myself.
> 
> eace:


I respect that  
I loved that combo at beginning!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Then was lowering time :thumbup:
I bought some H&R springs -40mm to ground her a little bit!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Car had a breathing problems,so some ITG CAI racing formula cured that lol


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Love the car.
My only suggestion would be to wrap the spoiler black as well...it would flow a lot nicer IMO than the black roof but orange spoiler like your current setup.

Apart from that i love it!:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

BritBulldog said:


> Love the car.
> My only suggestion would be to wrap the spoiler black as well...it would flow a lot nicer IMO than the black roof but orange spoiler like your current setup.
> 
> Apart from that i love it!:thumbup:


I dunno, I kind of like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

that intake looks just like the home depot one.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> that intake looks just like the home depot one.


I dunno I like that it has the right size maf...The orange is too high profile for myself but it is pretty hot! I wonder is the seats are all Leather on the lower seat bolsters.

Awesome car regardless:thumbup: Maybe black wrap the spoiler as well...tons of potential with that caropcorn:


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

good choice for the ITG air intake


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

I love the color. Very nice


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Ok lets move on,i want to remap the S3 but first thing i need to change is revision C diverter for a revision D one with steel inner membrane :thumbup:








Then i change the back box for a SuperSprint one  (2x90mm)
























And then the remap SKN Stg1 :thumbup: Porsche 700HP angry there and waiting for some drag race lol :laugh:








315HP and 450NM of torque!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a big fan of yellow tints on fog lights,so i Lamined X mine 








The car needed some retouch!








And then it was time for winter setup 225/45/17,deep cleaning and polish!
Shinny one :thumbup:


----------



## M00NEY (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: really loving your car.


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Christmas Time! Look what Santa brought me :grinsanta: 
KW V3 :heart:
















And then i needed some new wheels!
VMR V710 19s 8.5J et45 and Yokohama S Drive tyres 225/35/19 :thumbup:








And some custom caps:








Orange dices:








Result:
































Low and Wide sticker:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

pinterovski said:


> Car had a breathing problems,so some ITG CAI racing formula cured that lol


Looks terrible, and you probably paid over $150 for all that crap.... yet maybe gained 1hp, not even to the wheels.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

t_white said:


> Looks terrible, and you probably paid over $150 for all that crap.... yet maybe gained 1hp, not even to the wheels.


Pssssssh, it's the sound that matters


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeeFam (Jan 26, 2013)

pinterovski said:


> Haters gonna hate!


That's the interwebz... But I do love your car! I am a fan of the black roof w/ black wheels. 

I think that its odd that the intake comes in so many pieces. It does remind me of the home depot one I saw on this forum earlier... But as long as it works who cares?


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

ITG Maxogen CAI is the best filter for 2.0 TFSI 
Yes is not the nicest but who cares! The numbers matters guys :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

pinter: I like the V3 setup... hey, do you still have your OEM shocks and struts? I would like to know what the part numbers are. for front and rear. you can pm me or just post here. thanks no rush just dont have any S3 to check here in USA


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks awesome! I'm a fan.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Car looks amazing, keep us updated! :beer:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Tnx guys!


SilverSquirrel said:


> pinter: I like the V3 setup... hey, do you still have your OEM shocks and struts? I would like to know what the part numbers are. for front and rear. you can pm me or just post here. thanks no rush just dont have any S3 to check here in USA


Just the shocks mate! Will look tomorrow and will post here 
I'm selling the oem s3 shocks for 250 euros!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok,next thing was custom Fi76mm/3" downpipe non resonated,no cats wuhhuu


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh dear god


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

pinterovski said:


> Ok,next thing was custom Fi76mm/3" downpipe non resonated,no cats wuhhuu


I think a kid told you to slow down.

:thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

pinterovski said:


> Ok,next thing was custom Fi76mm/3" downpipe non resonated,no cats wuhhuu


looks like you went back to home depot for the downpipe.


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Uber-A3 said:


> looks like you went back to home depot for the downpipe.


Yes it's custom made DP and it's good quality,good welding,...
Is under the car,so no need to be super shiny


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

I forgot to mention that Heko wind deflectors were mounted on :thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Dyno day!
Numbers of custom SKN stage2 map before fitting new HPFP and other bits!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok guys,here are some pics of our crew STANCED386.
You can also follow us on FB https://www.facebook.com/stanced386


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Twintercooler 

















My PCV broke down,so it was time for some bulletproof stuff :thumbup:









And finally Tha Rimzzzzzzzz :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Moving to the UK so I can buy an S or RS...who's with me? :heart::thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Moving to the UK so I can buy an S or RS...who's with me? :heart::thumbup:


Hehe :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

your wheels were a great choice! Honestly, I think a more plain silver looks the best with that orange eace:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Moving to the UK so I can buy an S or RS...who's with me? :heart::thumbup:


I am in, I have places to live in Denmark. Can freeload there for a bit. Just gotta make sure not to buy them there. 



Also, awesome pictures!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

otar said:


> your wheels were a great choice! Honestly, I think a more plain silver looks the best with that orange eace:


YES!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Tnx Guys :thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Ripping off the door panel








Retrimming :thumbup:








All back together


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

With more power added to the car,oem clutch couldnt cope with it anymore so it need to be replaced
with something stronger. Torque kills the clutch :thumbdown:
Here is the old one,you can see the burning spots:
















NEW CLUTCH SACHS with SMF LOBA COMBO! Can cope with 550NM easily!
























Also i replaced clutch thrust bearing. Old one was in bad condition and the housing was plastic,
new one is in magnesium case :thumbup:








Mounted in:








Stronger Plate Cover:








WE ARE READY TO GO :thumbup:
The difference is like night and day and the clutch feels exactly like an OEM one.
Now after 5000km is all bed in properly and it's just FUNtastic :heart: :thumbup:
Also,i total saved aprox. 8Kg thats 17.5 pounds.
The car is more responsive from the bottom and all up to the red line :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

that downpipe doesn't look to safe for long tern use

you should have just got a ECS tuning one if you wanted to save money... 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Exhaust/Downpipe/ES1897184/


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

RedLineRob said:


> that downpipe doesn't look to safe for long tern use
> 
> you should have just got a ECS tuning one if you wanted to save money...
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-Quattro-2.0T/Exhaust/Downpipe/ES1897184/


Save money??? Not because of that mate 
Friend of mine is doing exhaust systems for couple of years now and everybody
is a happy customer :thumbup:
Weldings are superior and they last! Not like the Milltek's one :laugh:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I go to this thread and just drool....and then I get really envious. :banghead:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I go to this thread and just drool....and then I get really envious. :banghead:


one word: solar orange wrap. umpkin:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> one word: solar orange wrap. umpkin:


Two words: no way. That color would get me pulled over in 2 seconds here in Boston.


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

NBPT_A3 said:


> I go to this thread and just drool....and then I get really envious. :banghead:


Lol hehe :laugh:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Some other pics:
























Look the fuel consumption on some nice easy driving  6.9L/100Km









Then it was time for changing internals pump for some hpfp Autotech one :thumbup:

























I forgot to mention that i do service on my car every 5000 miles and i also change 
the Cam Follower every 5000 miles!
Specially when HPFP is upgraded the cam follower suffer alot more when on oem pump,
for that kind of a money it's just silly not to replace it!
Old Cam Follower,not so badly worn but i still replaced it.








Camshaft is nice and shinny,no worn!








Old and some new in the box :thumbup:


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

It was christmas time ,so santa did it again :laugh: :thumbup:
Adjustable Forge SS and some THS engine and gearbox mounts 








Forge








Old vs. New


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

THS mounts
















Plate off! The old torque mount was really really damaged,it just fall of!








































The result is just fantastic!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

can you take of oem orignal shock and strut part #sticker?


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> can you take of oem orignal shock and strut part #sticker?


Here you go mate,sorry for delay


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheap and well worth doing mod!
MY11 Rear Light :thumbup:
















Difference,left my11 rear PFL:
















PFL:








MY11:
























Final:








eace:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Excellent! Thank you.. Can you confirm last two letters on the front strut, looks like "GL" to me?





pinterovski said:


> Here you go mate,sorry for delay


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Excellent! Thank you.. Can you confirm last two letters on the front strut, looks like "GL" to me?


Yes mate,GL


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

i like yours but i raise you 20

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/solaroranges30.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

tcardio said:


> i like yours but i raise you 20
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/solaroranges30.jpg[/IMG]


 You can sleep under the car it's so high  
Not my cup of tea,sorry!


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Wiper delete!


































































































Easy peasy job,take 15 minutes


----------



## pinterovski (Feb 19, 2013)

Some more pics! Car is now on new wheels Ultraleggera 18x8 et45,spacer at the back 12mm!


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great car, great thread and loving the sound of this beauty. I like your style!! The brushed 5 spokes look the best!!


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

forget the haters, the car looks great! I just went over your whole thread and I love what you did with the car. The rotiforms were my favorite on it. I would probably lower it a little more, but that's me. I love those seats and if you ever decide to change your front bumper for whatever reason, i will be the first one to buy it.


----------

